# Nissan Leaf Battery Replacing



## daltonguitar (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey guys. So Ive owned a used 2013 Nissan Leaf for several years now and the battery has really degraded. I have been looking into replacing the battery but like hell I'm paying 8 grand to get it replaced by Nissan I'd much rather do it myself. I have seen several sites on Ebay selling G1 batteries and I was wondering if there are any tutorials on how to replace the battery yourself online?


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi again,

Have you got a bluetooth dongle and leafspy? With these tools you could interrogate the battery, check out individual cells, and maybe replace any really bad ones inside.
I have read some owners have done this, on some accaisions only maybe 2 or 3 cells are bad, and once changed the capacity gets back to a reasonable level. Much cheaper than replacing the whole pack.

Anthony.


----------

